# Daily Runner Storage



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

Hi Gang,

How do you store your daily runners and cars that are being worked on track side?

Thanks to AlPink for the 4 Aurora 15 inch straights and Cracker Barrel sale a few months back. I have finally finished another slot cave project. The shelf is the rear view of a car and tires. I added 4 15 inch straights on top of the shelf. The track is screwed in place to keep the cars safe and out of the way. 

Here is the finished project. Most of the rides on the right hand side are recent acquisitions to my heard.

Enjoy!


----------



## 65 COMET (Nov 4, 2012)

love the picks Oxx . Thanks for the cool ride along.


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

Very cool Rob; see you and Bob at the Midwest show in a couple weeks!

Tom


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

nice shelf, Rob. I just keel all my cars in jammer cases and pit boxes.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Great runner car placement Rob...*

Neat shelf Rob!! 

Like the Grab -n- run openness of your track shelf that lets you just reach out.

Now is will that snack shelf going to be done by next week when we race? 

Have a shelf I've been working on lately & will post pictures up here when it gets finished.

Going downstairs right now to button it up.

Bob...shelf on...zilla


----------



## Elcaminobill (May 2, 2013)

That's a cool way to store your cars.

I use die cast storage boxes or jammer cases. I plan to build some nice showcases.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Elcaminobill said:


> That's a cool way to store your cars.
> 
> I use die cast storage boxes or jammer cases. I plan to build some nice showcases.


Jammers work great each holds 48 cars and you can see the cars:wave:,I hear there will be a hobby talk member selling them 2 for$25 at the midwest swap meet.


----------



## Elcaminobill (May 2, 2013)

brownie374 said:


> Jammers work great each holds 48 cars and you can see the cars:wave:,I hear there will be a hobby talk member selling them 2 for$25 at the midwest swap meet.


Check this out.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/281279261709?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Elcaminobill said:


> Check this out.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/281279261709?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


I bet it goes for a lot more than $5.


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

It is currently at $9 and $9 shipping.

$12.01 at Wal-Mart order from this link and pick up at your Local store. Get 2 for $24.02.

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Creative-...bucket_id=irsbucketdefault&findingMethod=p13n


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Black Oxxpurple said:


> It is currently at $9 and $9 shipping.
> 
> $12.01 at Wal-Mart order from this link and pick up at your Local store. Get 2 for $24.02.
> 
> http://www.walmart.com/ip/Creative-...bucket_id=irsbucketdefault&findingMethod=p13n


See there!!! Ain't this a great site!!! Glad ya hung around now aren't ya...yea, that's right....RM


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

they used to be $6.00 at all the big block stores. sold quickly after stocking so I guess they decided demand was high enough to double prices.
something like what happened to concert ticket prices once scalpers became promoters.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Around here we got this tax thing too.Add another 1.75 so 25.77


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

I recently bought two more of the "Thread Organizers" from Walmart for the $12.01 price. I bought two about a year ago and they were $9.99 then. What a difference a year makes. I now have 9 of them total.


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

I also heard you can contact Plano and order the jammer cases directly(6 in a case), not sure of price probable about the same as wal mart price


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

I just talked to Plano , they no longer have these in stock and only make them/order them once a year maybe. Price also is going up to $13 something on next batch. Get them while you can. 
BTW when they was $5-6 years ago, It was a pricing error and we got them below retail. cost was supposed to be around $10


----------

